# My first tournament completed



## Greg King (Mar 12, 2006)

Ok ,my first one is out of the way and thought i was gonna have a panic attack .had to get up in front of all the masters and do my form .glad i didn't eat anything beforehand.i got a second place in forms.couldn't spar this time because of a muscle pull but thats ok .my son got first in forms ,third in sparring,third in weapons forms.This was the Kyuki-Do tournament in burlington ill.One Master said i did well but was too stiff and he could tell i was nervous.i'm not real good at getting up in front of people and performing(very scary for me ).believe me i'm not bragging at all just happy i made it through .just thought i would let everybody know if i can do it anyone can ,just get out there and do it ,yes its scary but its a mental hurdle one needs to get over


----------



## Last Fearner (Mar 12, 2006)

Greg,

Congratulations to you and your son for competing and doing so well. I'm sure you will notice over time that every challenge you meet and conquer along the way will become easier the next time you face it. Your ability to get up in front of people, give lectures, teach, or perform Taekwondo will all develop as you grow in your Martial Art training.


BTW - welcome to the boards here at MT! :wavey:

Chief Master Darwin J. Eisenhart


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 12, 2006)

Sounds like you two had a good time and that is always a great time . Congrats
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats to you and your son.  Sounds like you are had an excellent time.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 12, 2006)

Great job, sir! These WILL get easier. I was terrified during my first tournament as well, and almost fell down while doing a form that I had practiced so well that even now, twenty years after leaving that style, I still remember the movements.

You challenged yourself and have grown as a result.:asian:


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 12, 2006)

That's great!  Congratulations to the both of you, and I'm glad you 2 had fun.  I always enjoyed the tournaments.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 13, 2006)

Allow me to echo the Congratulations to you and your son! The first one is always the toughest. Onward and upward!

Personally, I always found forms more difficult than sparring. At least when you're sparring, once you hear "sajak", you forget everything. Forms are a bit different. I was half way through my first one and literally turned into a statue. I watched the tape of it afterwards and couldn't stop laughing. Work to do. lol.

Anyway, keep up the good work. As several have already stated, it gets easier.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 13, 2006)

Congrats on your tournament for you and your family. Whether it gets easier, I don't know, I think tournaments for me, were easy at the beginning-white belt.  I was in the run for Grand Champion at white belt and all I could do was long stances and punches. haha  But now, my competition is stiff at black belt and usually one mistake is the difference.  TW


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 13, 2006)

Congrats to you & your son! I get being nervous during forms. Relaxing is the key. Its not easy, but its the key. 

As you do these kinds of things (tournaments, testing, sparring etc.) you can use the success of your last time as courage for the next time! Use this victory for your next thing!

Good luck!


----------



## Pheonix (Mar 15, 2006)

Congratulations.  Sounds like you two are really good at what you do.  The stage fright will go away I promise.  I remember my first tournament... I felt extremly scared and I think I almost passed out.  but then no more than 2 or three years later I made it to the junior Olympics for sparring and the only reason that I felt scared at all was because the made a mistake in weight and height class so I was fighting Goliath and I was only 12 I think... yeah I think.  Those are the scary ones when its david VS. goliath... but that is not the point.  the point is that your stage fright will subside with time and experience.  Congrats once again.

Farang
Adam


----------



## Drac (Mar 15, 2006)

OUTSTANDING!!! Good job the both of you...


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 16, 2006)

Greg, No photos?

C'mon, you cant tell us all how well you did, without something to show for it...



Congrats man! To both of you!


----------



## Greg King (Mar 16, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Greg, No photos?
> 
> C'mon, you cant tell us all how well you did, without something to show for it...
> 
> ...


My wife was busy video taping my son in sparring when i was doing forms .if can figure out how to post a video i'll post my son sparring a black belt (which is two ranks higher than his brown belt in Kyuki-Do and he beat the black belt 7-0)three head kicks= 6 points 1 punch to the torso=1 point.i'm very proud of the boy .they put him with the black belts because nobody his age was in his rank,so instead of moving him down to the brown stripes they moved him up , he couldn't wait  to spar the upper ranks .should have seen the smile on the kids face when he found out he was going to be point fighting black belts,you would have thought he was going to Disney World.


----------

